# CA-Golden Ret. Attacked by Coyotes! Needs a home or rescue!!



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

bumping up for the western members.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beautiful girl.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Poor girl, this is heartbreaking. Hopefully someone from CA can help her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld.*

I emld. my Friend Margie in CA that rescues retrievers and I emld. a Golden Ret. Rescue in Seattle, WA, too.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll let Steve Harlin know; maybe Homeward Bound can help.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

oh my god! that is heartbreaking!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I'll let Steve Harlin know; maybe Homeward Bound can help.


Thanks so much Ann.... sure hope Steve can help this sweet beauty.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG poor girl. I would so take her in a heart beat but she's too far away!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Thanks so much Ann.... sure hope Steve can help this sweet beauty.


I just PM'd Steve. If he's not on this evening, I'll contact HBGRR directly. I'll also e-mail Cam's Mom, as she is in that general area and does rescue from time to time.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

She is beautiful, I can't believe she is not missed by someone.... : ( it breaks your heart. I hope she can find a home....I wish I was on the west coast.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just e-mailed the info to Jody of Homeward Bound GRR.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh wow.. poor girl. If I could help, I would.. I'm just not in the position to have another dog at this time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom:

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR EMLG. Homeward Bound-I really HOPE they can help her. The temp situation she is in doesn't sound good or close to secure

I also emld my friend Margie of California Arkansas Retriever Effort.
Not sure how close she is to her or if she can help.
Margie hasn't answered.:no:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Cam's Mom can't help at this time. I haven't heard from sharlin or from Jody at Homeward Bound. Hopefully one of them will reply today.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Message in to the Sanctuary


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sharlin and jackson's mom*

Sharlin and jackson's mom:

Thanks for all you've done and let us know if you hear.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Any update on this girl?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No Update*

No Update.

I never heard back from my friend Margie in CA and I don't think Steve has heard back

I am worried.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

How can we get an update? I passed this along to a family memeber in CA and she passed it along to someone who knows people with Homeward Bound. Lets hope someone can get her.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Jody of Homeward Bound says she has told several people she will take this dog, but no one has responded back to her. Somebody who has the dog needs to get in touch with Jody ASAP. :crossfing


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just e-mailed Jody's contact information to the POC in the initial post about Sandy. I hope she will contact Jody so arrangements can be made ASAP to get Sandy to Jody, where I know she will get outstanding care.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So does anybody know anything more about Sandy? Homeward Bound will take her, but Jody said she's not heard anything more from anybody. I e-mailed the POC in the original post, but nothing. I want to get Sandy into a place where she will get the care she needs.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

I wrote and gave them funding options and The Homeward Bound contact info, have not heard from them, and I emailed both the contacts on 3/3.

A local also responded and they have not heard anything either.

Deb Haggerty
GRCA-NRC Western Regional Rep
Homeward Bound Volunteer


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sorry I haven't been able to check posts here-work all wk.*

So Sorry I haven't been able to check posts much here this past wk. work is crazy.

I am going to try to find out about this sweet girl to see if she has rescue and THANK YOU for saying you would take her!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I EMLD both people and am waiting to hear.
Doesn't that make you mad-people want help and then don't reply to emails.
I have a feeling they were overwhelmed with responses.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Even if they are overwhelmed with responses, it would be nice for someone to let us know what's going on so we can stop worrying about Sandy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom:

I completely agree with you. I emld both of them this morning, still no answer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

*Finally got an update from Patty 
[email protected]
about Sandy, Golden Ret. Attacked by Coyotes in CA.*

*Yes, Sandy was moved to a great foster and my partner is sending out adoption apps to several who have offered to adopt her. Thanks for helping get the word out on it. This network is awesome.  *

--- On Fri, 3/6/09, Karen M. Van Swearingen <[email protected]> wrote:

From: Karen M. Van Swearingen <[email protected]>
Subject: Checking on Golden Ret. that was attacked by Coyotes in CA
To: [email protected]
Date: Friday, March 6, 2009, 12:37 PM


Can you tell me if this girl has found a foster or a rescue. Just checking.

I emld. Margie of Calif.-Arkansas Retriever Rescue Effort in CA to see if she can help but haven't heard back from her.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

*: )*

Oh this news just made my week! You guys are great. : )
Sandy has many guardian angels looking after her.
: )


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG how awful thank god she is ok and I am praying for her to get a great home she does deserve it....
Claire & Lola


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I got an update as well, very early this morning.

"Thank you for your offer for Sandy. We have been overwhelmed with offers to help her. There were several for permanent homes and fostering and we moved her to a good foster. Sandy still is under the Vets care and we won't place her until she is doing better. My partner Stephanie will be sending out adoption applications to interested parties that will take her into a permanent home. Thank you for your help with forwarding, this network really came to her rescue."

I am SO happy to hear that Sandy is in good hands and looking forward to a forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom:

thanks for the update.

I wonder if Patty and Stephanie, her partner, are a rescue for Sandy.

The Main Thing is that she is safe and has lots of offers!!


----------

